# I am DONE with Zoo Med bulbs!!



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess this is more of a FYI thread than anything. I have been using Zoo Med T5HO bulbs in 2 of my planted tanks (39watt and 24watt) with great success. Since March of this year, I have had nothing but trouble with the 39 watt bulbs. Prior to March, I had ZERO trouble. What is strange is that I haven't had any trouble with the 24watt. The 39watt burn out extremely quick, sometimes in a matter of weeks. I have had new ones sent to me from Zoo Med (they have a 1 yr warranty) and even ordered from Amazon and Kens and they still aren't worth a crap. Maybe a bad batch? I'M DONE! 

Anyone know of a brand that is reliable that won't break my wallet? I have 3 planted tanks and need to get some replacement bulbs (39watt) as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I would just switch to led and not have to buy anymore bulbs.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Leds do rule but they will cost you.
Maybe these will help save money?
39 Watt - Fluorescent Light Bulb - Linear - T5 HO - 85 CRI
I haven't replaced lights in so long I wouldn't really know where to go?I'm all led or using my flourecents/cfl on my breeding tanks,and never change the bulbs!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks CB and chenowethpm . Yeah, not looking to spend a fortune on LED right now! I'm told Tru Lumen and the Geisemann (sp) are good, but have never tried them. These Zoo Med say Germany on them and up til recently have been really good at growing plants (the Ultra Sun 6500K). Guess I'll have to go shopping!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Geissman are the best you can buy according to most planted people. I myself love the Trulumens as they never posed any issues to me.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i guess i better pay attention i have been doing a bit of research on my onw about what bulbs i should switch out to.i have bulbs that came with the tank kit.they are good but i am getting in to plants now so i want them to grow nicely.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Brian, you may need a whole new fixture instead of just the bulbs ( not sure what your fixture is). I liked my Current USA T5HO a lot and I have had an Oddysea fixture ( two actually) and both have ballast issues. Right now on my 40 breeder I have a Current USA LED and I love it. I have just purchased an Aquatic Life LED to see how it is. For the price ( Ebay was running a deal of 80% off so I had to give it a shot. ) and if I like it, since it was only $23.00 I may get a second one. 

For plants though be prepared to upgrade to a new fixture if yours is just the stock one with the tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well this is what i have on my 20 gallon Aqua Culture 20/55 Gallon Aquarium Hood - Walmart.com and i have the hood that came with the kit on 5,and 10 gallon.my 29 gallon has this Aqueon® Fluorescent Deluxe Full Aquarium Hood | Hoods & Glass Canopies | PetSmart do you think that the light on my 29 gallon is good it costed 50 bucks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The LED one I have seen but doubt it would grow anything more than simple java moss. As for the hood on the 29, sadly, I had the same and it was horrible. That is why I got the T5 HO fixture. 

Depending on how much you want to spend, you can upgrade to something that will grow plants much better than your setups now.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well actually i think that i dont need anything more,i am happy with what i have,if i ever do want to change something about the lighting i will start a new thread.i was kinda high jacking this thread.sorry about that lonedove55.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Naaaa...you're OK Brian. Highjack away! Never know, I might just learn something new. LOL


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had good luck with current and hagen t5ho bulbs (haven't actually had a hagen burn out on me yet...). The coralife are the worst followed by the zoomed. Catalina's are good for the price but you'll have to pay shipping. The Geisemann are the best but you need to run a specific combo and they ain't cheap.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Paula, are you sure it's not the ballast? If you're losing bulbs left and right on one fixture in particular, the systemic problem seems to be the fixture itself, not the bulbs.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Paula, are you sure it's not the ballast? If you're losing bulbs left and right on one fixture in particular, the systemic problem seems to be the fixture itself, not the bulbs.


I thought of that too. But when I changed out the zoo med and ran the light for awhile with older bulbs I had on hand, I have no problem at all with the light.







I know you're not supposed to use old outdated bulbs, but _something_ is better than nothing until I get the new bulbs in. I didn't want to go too long without _any_ light as the tank is heavily planted and is located in a dark corner.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> I have just purchased an Aquatic Life LED to see how it is. For the price ( Ebay was running a deal of 80% off so I had to give it a shot. ) and if I like it, since it was only $23.00 I may get a second one. .


Wow Bev! Got a Ebay link for that light? Maybe that seller has more than one! Sweeet!


----------

